# Horrible news



## Captain Morgan (Jan 8, 2008)

The price of a case of Miller Lite is now up to 17.59.
(I immediately contacted Larry with this news)

Yesterday I caught the Miller guy in the store and asked
why it was so high.  He said it's going even higher.
There's a shortage of hops and barley or something
and all beer makers will be going up.  Miller Bud and Coors
buy huge lots so they won't go up as much as some of
the smaller premium beer.

I'm  contacting my senator right now.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 8, 2008)

Why you think I drink Bud Dry
1 its 7.99 a 12 pack
2 its cold filtered
3 its a 5.5% alc. beer


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 8, 2008)

just saw Miller lite at local store for $11.99 a case...,, that 17 price is too high !!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 8, 2008)

(Cappy heads to Lindenhurst in big truck)


----------



## wittdog (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm still trying to still get my mind around the concept of a dry county..but paying 17 bucks a case for Miller....What is the world coming to.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 8, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to still get my mind around the concept of a dry county..*but paying 17 bucks a case for Miller....What is the world coming to*.



Indeed Wittdog...INDEED!!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 8, 2008)

You'd have to pay me 17 to drink a case of miller....


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 8, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> You'd have to pay me 17 to drink a case of miller....



I'll drink one with a cute 18 year old


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 8, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUT ONLY ONE! 8)


----------



## wittdog (Jan 8, 2008)

Now that was funny


----------



## Molson (Jan 8, 2008)

booo hoooo.. 17 for a case of beer. You have no pity from me when I pay near 40 for a case.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 8, 2008)

Molson said:
			
		

> booo hoooo.. 17 for a case of beer. You have no pity from me when I pay near 40 for a case.


Yeah but it's got twice the booze....and they charge for the premium stuff at the strip joints up there. 

I'm still waiting for cappys righteous indignation...........


----------



## john pen (Jan 8, 2008)

thats highway robbery..Id switch straight to Vodka !


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 8, 2008)

Nobody drinks Miller around here cept for the homo sapiens.  Real men drink Bud or Shiner. 

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll buy Natural Light when the prices get nuts.  They are $9.99 case and poured in a glass or cup you can't tell the difference.


----------



## john pen (Jan 8, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'll buy Natural Light when the prices get nuts.  They are $9.99 case and poured in a glass or cup you can't tell the difference.


No doubt !!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 8, 2008)

No wonder I drink bourbon and sour mash. (homemade that is)


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 8, 2008)

Molson said:
			
		

> booo hoooo.. 17 for a case of beer. You have no pity from me when I pay near 40 for a case.



No sympathy here at all.
 :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Prices for the good stuff going up here after the 4th of Feb. :x


----------



## cleglue (Jan 8, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to still get my mind around the concept of a dry county..but paying 17 bucks a case for Miller....What is the world coming to.



Wittdog,

I personally don't drink but a glass or two of wine once or twice a year... I live in a dry city but the county is wet.  Most people head up the road to Randleman, NC (where Richard Petty lives) to buy their beer.  Then of course they DRIVE back home.  We were coming back from Greensboro on highway 220 about a month ago and it was 11:30PM and they had the entire south bound lanes blocked doing the DWI check.  It took about 30 minutes to go one mile.  The check was between Randleman the wet city and Asheboro the dry city.

I do drink rootbeer.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 8, 2008)

They have DWI checks here...the guys driving straight are drunk..the ones weaving are not (they are dodging pot holes)


----------



## Rob D. (Jan 8, 2008)

the good thing about the dwi checks here is that they have to post them in the paper a couple of days before....

at least all you guys can BUY beer on a sunday....still have an ancient blue law in ct.

i had a miller lite the other day....used it to wash down some home made shine....for that it was tolerable....we're on a labatts green label kick right now.....

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 8, 2008)

my Senator referred me to the Department of Agriculture.
I told them whoever is in charge of hops and barley
SHOULD BE FIRED TODAY.

Mess with Cappy's beer, heads will roll.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 8, 2008)

*FUN FACT:* Cappy invented beer!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 8, 2008)

no, but I invented drinking it.

Still pissed at that guy who invented tables.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 8, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no, but I invented drinking it.
> 
> *Still pissed at that guy who invented tables*.



CLASSIC!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no, but I invented drinking it.
> 
> Still pissed at that guy who invented tables.


Coffee tables with pillows   
When you fall on them whilst drinking and trying to do a podcast it won't hurt so bad.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Greg, how about a home brew section?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 8, 2008)

how about a falling over tables section?


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 9, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> They have DWI checks here...the guys driving straight are drunk..the ones weaving are not (they are dodging pot holes)



if you're from NY, that is hilarious, but true!!!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 9, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> (Cappy heads to Lindenhurst in big truck)



Cannonball  Run????


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 9, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> how about a falling over tables section?



Who would moderate?


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah I agree with ya. Me and some other drunks did a blind taste test one day. Think we had Coors...Miller Lite..Bud..Lonestar and maybe Pabst..its been a while. The only fella who could pick out which was which could only pick out the Lone Star didnt do it by taste. He could pick it out cuz he said he knew from experience it made his ulcer hurt the worst. I think it got extra formaldahyde in it or something. Apparently not good for ulcers. 

bigwheel




			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'll buy Natural Light when the prices get nuts.  They are $9.99 case and poured in a glass or cup you can't tell the difference.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 9, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Greg, how about a home brew section?



How about a stop making stupid suggestions section?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2us9okvy]Hey Greg, how about a home brew section?



How about a stop making stupid suggestions section?  [/quote:2us9okvy]
It would be full in no time.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jan 9, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Why you think I drink Bud Dry
> 1 its 7.99 a 12 pack
> 2 its cold filtered
> 3 its a 5.5% alc. beer



Dang,
I didn't think there was anyone else in the southeast that loved this beer.    There's only a couple of my local supermarkets that stock it regularly.  Often it is sold out and they don't restock for several days!  :x


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 9, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be full in no time.[/quote:3v9jnbqm]

Exactly!


----------



## Finney (Jan 9, 2008)

There's not enough hops in any of the beers (I can barely call them that) mentioned so fare to make the price increase viable.  LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 10, 2008)

so I'm being lied to by OBEC (Organization of Beer Exporting Companies)?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 10, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so I'm being lied to by OBEC (Organization of Beer Exporting Companies)?



Didn't you invent lieing?


----------



## chris1237 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey guys are you getting 24 or 30 packs for that price? Also about how much did it go up?
As some of you may know my family owns a beer distributor here in PA. And with the the price increase 30 packs of major brands such and coors light, bud, miller lite, ect. are expeceted to go up to about 21.90 before tax. Micros are expected to go up 3 to 4 dollars a case and IPAs possibly more. 

Chris


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2008)

so it's true....regular price for a case was 15.69, often on sale for
13.99.  

Chris, how long is this supposed to last.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so it's true....regular price for a case was 15.69, often on sale for
> 13.99.
> 
> Chris, how long is this supposed to last.



Until you and Larry stop drinking!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 12, 2008)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Hey guys are you getting 24 or 30 packs for that price? Also about how much did it go up?
> As some of you may know my family owns a beer distributor here in PA. And with the the price increase 30 packs of major brands such and coors light, bud, miller lite, ect. are expeceted to go up to about 21.90 before tax. Micros are expected to go up 3 to 4 dollars a case and IPAs possibly more.
> 
> Chris



Chris, can you get me Yuengling?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 12, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greg go to PA...you can get the porter as well.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> chris1237 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just go to Costco, they sell it there!


----------



## chris1237 (Jan 12, 2008)

> Chris, can you get me Yuengling?


Greg I would love to get you Lager but it is against the law to ship beer.  If you cross the state line  into PA you should have no problem finding it at any distributer. 



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so it's true....regular price for a case was 15.69, often on sale for
> 13.99.
> 
> Chris, how long is this supposed to last.



Cappy prices of beer have gone up every year arond this time at least in PA. This year  they have gone up more becasue of the riseing cost of fule and hop prices have gone up a lot because a large amount of ground have been devoted to producing grain for enthonal. Imported beers/hops have jumped up to because the US dollar is weak. The price of hops will most likely go down but not to where it was before.

Chris [/quote]


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 12, 2008)

just saw Sam Adams on sale, 12 pack, $13.99  , down from the usual $16.99.. thats stuffs getting expensive!!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 12, 2008)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> just saw Sam Adams on sale, 12 pack, $13.99  , down from the usual $16.99.. thats stuffs getting expensive!!!



SO just informed me Yuengling, 12 pack, is on sale for $9.99  

I'm shelling out the extra 4 clams!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 12, 2008)

Please be advised we are getting our info from a minor!  LOL!!!!


----------



## bknox (Jan 15, 2008)

My heart is heavy with grief. Time to get out the mashing tung and some malt. I will have to resort to bourbon until I can grasp paying for Miller products.


----------

